# Star Wars: Der Mandalorianer: Disney Plus zeigt Serie im Wochenrhythmus



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Der Mandalorianer: Disney Plus zeigt Serie im Wochenrhythmus*

						Auch in den europäischen Angebotsregionen, die im März mit Disney Plus starten, wird die Serie Star Wars: Der Mandalorianer im wöchentlichen Rhythmus gezeigt. Das legen Tweets nahe, die veröffentlicht wurden. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Der Mandalorianer: Disney Plus zeigt Serie im Wochenrhythmus*


----------



## nibi030 (18. Februar 2020)

Na Hauptsache Disney wundert sich dann nicht, dass immer mehr User auf die "Community Versionen" zurückgreifen...


----------



## Captain-S (18. Februar 2020)

Das passt doch.
Aber heutzutage muss ja immer alles schneller gehen.


----------



## TheComedian18 (18. Februar 2020)

Ich denke nicht, das Disney irgendwelche Interessen daran hätte American Horror Story auf sein eigenes Portal zu bringen.


----------



## Tranceport (18. Februar 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache Disney wundert sich dann nicht, dass immer mehr User auf die "Community Versionen" zurückgreifen...


Va. weil die "Community-Version" dann bereits seit einem halben Jahr bereits in Deutsch vorliegt, Niederlande sei Dank!


----------



## Nuallan (18. Februar 2020)

Ich fand die Serie ziemlich langatmig (als ich jede Woche in die USA geflogen bin um sie zu gucken natürlich). Picard soll ja ähnlich sein. Das tue ich mir gar nicht mehr an. 

So wird es jetzt wohl mit allen Serien laufen. Die Dienste wollen ihre Subscriber so lange wie möglich binden. Wer sich das antun will soll das tun. Für mich ist das nix. Ich lass mich nicht gerne wie Vieh behandeln.


----------



## Bevier (18. Februar 2020)

Wird eh so laufen, dass viele sich ein einmonatiges Abo holen, die Serien, die sie interessieren "durchbingen" und dann wieder kündigen, um zum nächsten Aboanbieter zu wechseln. Mehr als ein Abo zeitgleich lohnt sich rein zeitlich schon jetzt nicht und in Zukunft, mit noch mehr Anbietern sogar noch weniger. Dann wartet man mit seinem Abo halt nur, bis die Serie komplett ist und gut...


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (18. Februar 2020)

Bestes Star Wars seit den alten Filmen. Top


----------



## P2063 (18. Februar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> heutzutage muss ja immer alles schneller gehen.



Zumindest für mich kann ich behaupten, dass es nicht daran liegt weil es schnell gehen muss. Allerdings schaue ich trotzdem von einer Serie mit staffelübergreifender Story gerne mehrere Folgen am Stück (so 2-3 pro Abend) um nicht den Faden zu verlieren und dafür aber auch selten mehr als 2-3 verschiedene Serien gleichzeitig. Früher hatten die meisten Serienfolgen eine abgeschlossene Story, es gab selten mal eine Doppelfolge oder einen Cliffhanger zur nächsten Staffel, bei so klassikern wie A-Team, Mac Gyver, Knight Rider etc war es meist sogar egal in welcher Reihenfolge man es überhaupt geschaut hat. Ich muss die modernen Serien auch nicht in einer Nacht "durchbingen" und schaue sie meist sogar erst Monate nach release weil meine Watchlist einfach nicht kleiner wird. Aber wenn man (was auch immer die marketingtechnische Überlegung hinter diesem veralteten Releasekonzept sein mag) die technische Möglichkeit eine gesamte Staffel am Stück veröffentlichen zu können nicht umsetzt, dann müssen sie damit leben an mir entsprechend bedeutend weniger zu verdienen.

Gut, vermutlich bin ich eh nicht die Disney Zielgruppe weil ich nicht 24/7 Kinderbespaßung laufen lasse sondern nur den "Testmonat" also einmalig 6€ nutze um Mandalorianer und eventuell noch Loki zu schauen...


----------



## Standeck (18. Februar 2020)

> ...weil sich Disney für einen Start in den meisten europäischen Ländern rund ein halbes Jahr später entschied. In globalisierten Märkten ist das eher ungeschickt - Zuschauer setzen dann auf VPN-Dienste, wogegen Disney vorging, oder wechseln gleich ganz auf die illegale Seite.



Die haben halt nix gelernt: Damals, 99, kam Star Wars Episode 1 raus in den USA, der Hype war immens und auch in Europa riesengroß. Es gab damals noch zeitversetzte Releases bei Kinofilmen. In den USA startete der Film ein paar Monate früher und wurde daher in den damaligen Tauschbörsen zum Hit und zum Problem für Lucasfilm. Danach hatte man daraus gelernt und Episode II zeitgleich in allen relevanten Ländern veröffentlicht. 
Hätte Disney eigentlich nur bei ihrer eigenen Markengeschichte schauen müssen dass es blöd ist ein heißerwartete Serie wie SW:TM zeitversetzt zu starten.


----------



## Rollora (18. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich fand die Serie ziemlich langatmig (als ich jede Woche in die USA geflogen bin um sie zu gucken natürlich). Picard soll ja ähnlich sein. Das tue ich mir gar nicht mehr an.
> 
> So wird es jetzt wohl mit allen Serien laufen. Die Dienste wollen ihre Subscriber so lange wie möglich binden. Wer sich das antun will soll das tun. Für mich ist das nix. Ich lass mich nicht gerne wie Vieh behandeln.



Mandalorian hat einfach keine Geschichte und hat halt lauter kurze (30 Min ) Folgen. Stilistisch aber cool gemacht und wegen der nur 30 Min auch recht kurzweilig, aber null Entwicklung
Picard hat eine Geschichte, erzählt diese etwas langatmig und mir fehlt das "Freundschaftsgefühl" der alten Crew bislang. Die erste Folge war sogar noch sehr gut, jetzt plätschert das ganze etwas dahin


----------



## empy (19. Februar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Das passt doch.
> Aber heutzutage muss ja immer alles schneller gehen.



Nicht schneller, aber wenn man am Tag 2h guckt, müsste man so ja ca.  20 Serien gleichzeitig gucken. Aber gut, irgendwann ist ja alles  draußen, dann kann man es ja dann am Stück gucken.


----------

